# Big Bee 5' Brush Hog Replacement Blades



## Alex Harter (Apr 16, 2019)

Hi, 

Its time to replace my Big Bee 5' rotary mower Brush Hog blades, after rock damage i cant sharpen them anymore and they are no longer balanced.

As i search for replacements i'm wondering if all replacement blades are standard fit or do i need to find blades spec to big bee agri mowers?


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Good Morning Alex, 

Years ago, I had a 5' brush hog that I couldn't find blades for, so I would purchase blades that were the correct length and hole size/position. No problem with these blades. Below is a set of blades that should fit your mower:

Rotary Cutter Blade Set for Big Bee (25


----------



## Alex Harter (Apr 16, 2019)

Thank you for your prompt answer!


----------

